# Your favorite fish that you own right now?



## bomb- (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm new here and this has probably been posted a million times. If so, sorry.

My favorite is my Ornate Bichir. I've had him for about a year now and his name is Bobby.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2007)

mine is my siamese flying fox


----------



## Onepointeighty (May 12, 2007)

my fav is my upside down cats


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Well I would have to say it is my Cherry Barbs since that is ALL I own right now. Hopefully I will end up with more to choose from that manage to survive. 

Here they are taking a dive in the tank just after it was put back together from being divided in half (the fry all disappeared anyway :chair: )

http://s194.photobucket.com/albums/z316/ObsidianD/?action=view&current=100_0703.jpg

I added a 3rd Cherry tonight so we will see what happens. Then in a bit I will start adding the black neon tetras.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I gotta say I have 2 fav's at the moment. My 6 month old Delta-Crown Fry "Beast Boy" and my 2 new Dwarf Blue Gourami's.


----------



## TREASURECHEST (Mar 31, 2006)

Gotta be my pair of Black Motoro Stingrays.

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t217/TREASURECHESTAQUATICS/BlackMotoroPair.jpg


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2007)

mine is my pearl gourami. i don't own anything cool right now..lol
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/user-journals/16030-10-gallon-bio-tope.html#post142480

pics of my tank and fish in that link


----------



## JamesCarden (Jun 18, 2007)

I have many favorites! but i LOVe my new arrival Blue Marble Butterfly Betta


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2007)

I don't have him yet, but I have a feeling my Coral Catshark will be my favorite fish. 

This isn't mine, but a pic of what he will be.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

It's a tie between my Chinese Hi Fin Banded shark and my Blood Parrot Cichlid. Both are spoiled rotten and both are clowns.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Bomb, what size tank are you planning on long-term for the Ornate? I used to keep senegals (until a fungal outbreak killed both two year olds), planning on getting an endlicheri for my new tank.

My favorite fw fish is probably my shortnose gar, with the baby largemouth bass in second:









And my favorite sw fish, well all around favorite out of any, is my Tiger-Tail Seahorse:








I got lucky with this one, with about 95% of all H. comes dying in captivity.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2007)

that has got o be the coolest looking seahors i have ever seen. how big will he get and what size tank is he in?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

She's about full grown at around 6 inches, and I have her in a 30 gallon that's dedicated just to her needs. Most Tiger-tails that come in have a hard time eating, die from disease, stress, etc. so she basically gets the entire tank.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2007)

that is so cool. i love seahorses but i don't think i can devote an entire tank to just one animal. i really like an overstocked tank. within reason of course. if you were to get a male would you put him in the same tank or would you get a seperate tank for him?

are saehorses a type of fish or are they something else. like eels.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Lmfao, seahorses are a type of fish, just like eels . 

If I came across a male (which tiger-tails are rare to say the least) i'd see how it does in quarantine for a month first. For the female, she was given a ten minute freshwater dip, treated for parasites, and quarantined weeks before I introduced her to the new tank. I'd like to try and breed them, but i'm kind of paranoid with introducing another.


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

I want you all to guess what my favorite fish are at the moment!


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

let me guess...Cories? I'll feel really stupid if i get this one wrong...lol


----------



## bomb- (Jan 30, 2007)

Well, what's your favorite kind of Cory?


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

I've got two for that fact.








My High-Fin Butterfly Pleco, AKA "The Beast"


And...








My African Butterfly Fish, even though it's a pretty bad pic


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

> let me guess...Cories?


YES 


> Well, what's your favorite kind of Cory?


i love them all, but my favorite is C. Paleatus or the Peppered Corydora



> AKA "The Beast"


Love the name lol


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

Opthalmotilapia Ventralis "Kasakalawe"

http://www.rockymountaincichlids.com/images_featherfins/Ventralis Kasakalawe.jpg

Not my pic but a pic from the breeders, mine doesn't have quite the coloration yet, too young


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

Right now, probably my blood parrot.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Probably one of my african cichlids, my BB zebra:


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

It`s a toss between my Clown Loaches,Severum,Blood Parrot and Discus.


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

13" pea**************** bass. He always begs for food and makes a mess when he eats. All of the other fish in the tank make sure he's not going to eat the food I throw in the tank before they go for it. He is the king.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2007)

mine is still the flying fox and he is doing great!


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Couldn't make up my mind.;-)


----------

